# I Love Me



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So it seems that Renec, Deebo and I missed all of the fun of the recent idiot that started an "I Love Me" thread and then got banned before we could even have fun with it. So I decided to start one just to see what develops.

So take that bitches! :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You missed a hilarious evening, it's pretty indescribable


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey...where the hell was I? who is Renec.... and whats wrong with self gratification??????


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey...where the hell was I? who is Renec.... and whats wrong with self gratification??????


He is another slob like Deebo and me that missed all of the fun, thanks to Denton for bouncing the guy.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey TG (name corrected)...fill me in on the details...


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

dang Missed all the fun.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey Tonto...fill me in on the details...


I like that! From now on, TorontoGal is known as Tonto! Good job pal!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I think TG sees this as a negative where as it was meant as a welcome to the team sort of thing.....but oh well...she has probably ignored me by now.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Let's bump this one since we to have gotten sidetracked.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> Let's bump this one since we to have gotten sidetracked.


Tis bumped my good sir


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Tonto means dumb in spanish.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It also means stupid, but I guess I should happily accept a nickname just because someone decided to assign it to me.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Well sure...but Pinto means liitle penis in Spanish slang but it also meant something else in general. Tonto was not offered not as a Spanish word...but rather the American Indian...it's a mute point now...so drop it. Some people want to be offended no matter what...


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you, I'm not offended just confused at the reason why you decided to single me out. I was nice to everyone in this forum.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> It also means stupid, but I guess I should happily accept a nickname just because someone decided to assign it to me.


No, you should accept it in the humor and comradery (sp?) that it was offered. It was a compliment.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Maybe Toronto you should go back to telling us how the rapid climate change is such a hazard we should all act immediately or risk devastating effects...and worry less about some dumb idiot who extended an olive branch to you.


If you actually read that thread, I didn't say anything like that. No mention of devastating effects, acting immediately or used the word hazard.
I accept your olive branch.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Boy, I sure stepped in it here yeah?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Are you actually serious? Ok take care


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Sometimes folks need a second opinion....was I being antagonsitic or was I trying to reach out? You guys call it.


Next time, just say hi


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Next time, just say hi


I have put out at least three public posts explaining that SF was offering a compliment, SF has put out at least six in the same time offering the same. If you choose to disagree, fine. But do not try to play the victim. We don't do victims here.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

To me personally, I feel this was a misunderstanding. I'm out and no, I do not feel victimized.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> To me personally, I feel this was a misunderstanding. I'm out and no, I do not feel victimized.


Thank-you. I expect and hope this was all about too late and too much to drink on all of us.

Good night and God bless.

-I-


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

WOW!!! ::rambo::::saber:::shock:

What the hell happened here? :lol:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Yeah...edited... cause sometimes I can be an asshole...Sorry all and sorry TG


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh I can read English. Know exactly what happened and what it's about. just being full of shit. love this forum - it's like taking a bunch of armed self willed, mostly intelligent independent individuals and putting them all in one room and saying have at it. Most will end up friends for life, some will be killed, some will run and those that end up buddies might trade blows and then share a beer. Then there are those that irritate the shit out of you but will be the first you want watching your back in a fight. 
There are times I shake my head in amazement - at both the stupidity and absolute brilliance of what happens here. Times I can't stop laughing and times I think WTF "I didn't know that and better take care of that in my own situation"
So have at it - it's a great forum with some great people.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> So it seems that Renec, Deebo and I missed all of the fun of the recent idiot that started an "I Love Me" thread and then got banned before we could even have fun with it. So I decided to start one just to see what develops.
> 
> So take that bitches! :lol:


I love you too bitch, more as a brother tho


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Not sure were this one rates since it crosses 3 threads...but there is a purpose. You just have to find it for yourself...stupid? Brilliant? in between? Not my call. I am the catalyst. effecting a change in state...nothing more. I think most will see it as a simple thread...a debate..a discussion with a result. Some will see two threads and say..wow...this is interesting.... some will see the long game and join in. or not. anyway it goes..its entertaining.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> Not sure were this one rates since it crosses 3 threads...but there is a purpose. You just have to find it for yourself...stupid? Brilliant? in between? Not my call. I am the catalyst. effecting a change in state...nothing more. I think most will see it as a simple thread...a debate..a discussion with a result. Some will see two threads and say..wow...this is interesting.... some will see the long game and join in. or not. anyway it goes..its entertaining.


I see it as something I missed and had a quick read before going to pretend to be a fire fighter 

But entertaining this is (and Toronto girl, osfg is a top bloke that only speaks (to my knowledge) English and bad English, and higher English, and drunk English Lol) fighting would only be good if the trolls were here (bloody new admin spoiling the party!! Its a good thing tho)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

SFGUY, why don't you respect Toronto's wish not to be called a name she does not like?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> No worries all...this is a minor dispute...sometimes when 3/4ths of your posts get deleted by a stupid ass Mod by accident...people tend to think you are as new as they are. Maybe they should look at the post count of the folks standing up with them as a sign of respect instead of assuming your a newbie and a dumb ass. I for one will stand on my own merits anytime. And expect that all of our posts get judged that way and our content measured accordingly. You make up your own mind about what you read...thats how it works...right? To what this was about....it's in English...so have at it.


Hey! Are you calling my a *stupid ass mod*? What, just because I am learning how to use all the shiny buttons?

Sheesh! Some people's children aren't very forgiving, is all I have to say.

By the way, not all of us grew up watching the Lone Ranger and his friend Tonto saving the West. You can't expect someone not from the U.S and young to have a clue.

I work with younguns who have never as much as seen a black and white TV show, much less get some of my references. It's OK; half the time I have no idea what they are saying, either. :lol:

As far as banning kudzu commando before you all had the opportunity to take some well-deserved swipes at him, maybe you guys ought not spend so much time in Reality World and spend more time, here.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

tango said:


> SFGUY, why don't you respect Toronto's wish not to be called a name she does not like?


I do and I did after it was obvious that she got offended by it...I called here Toronto every time after that. There are some posts of hers that she deleted and so I am deleting some of mine as well and I apologize for offending her.

OSFG


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> Hey! Are you calling my a *stupid ass mod*? What, just because I am learning how to use all the shiny buttons?
> 
> Sheesh! Some people's children aren't very forgiving, is all I have to say.
> 
> ...


And no Denton...it was pre-Denton days...Your a good Mod and even keep me in check as you should.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Old SF Guy said:


> And no Denton...it was pre-Denton days...Your a good Mod and even keep me in check as you should.


Thanks. Even if, that is OK. I don't get offended very easily. Ugly, balding guys either toughen up or withdraw to a closet with a blankey. :lol:

I know what you were doing. I was in the military, too, you know. When a new guy to a unit is accepted, he then gets some razzing and a nickname. Just a part of being in the unit. TG doesn't share our background and didn't know it was an honor.

Just another example of military people finding it difficult to fit in with the civilian world.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

So, back on topic... does anyone here know what you call a fish without eyes??

A fsh.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

While I slept I see there were a few TUI infractions - lol!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> So, back on topic... does anyone here know what you call a fish without eyes??
> 
> A fsh.


What do you call blind Bambi?

No idear.

What do you call dead blind bambi?

Still, no idear.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Denton said:


> What do you call blind Bambi?
> 
> No idear.
> 
> ...


What do you call a dead blind Bambi with no balls...

Still no ****en idea


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And what do you call a guy with no arms and no legs, swimming?

Bob


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And what do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a hole?

Phil


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

And what do you call a guy with no arms and no legs, playing baseball?

2nd base


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Inor said:


> And what do you call a guy with no arms and no legs in a hole?
> 
> Phil


What if he is in front of the door?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Denton said:


> What if he is in front of the door?


Well, Matt of course.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

And in a pile of leaves ...

Russel


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hemi45 said:


> And in a pile of leaves ...
> 
> Russel


I just choked on my e-cig! :lol:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Stapled to a wall? Art.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> Stapled to a wall? Art.


Dam hippies


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> And what do you call a guy with no arms and no legs, playing baseball?
> 
> 2nd base


What do you call a midget with no arms and no legs in a pile of leaves? Russel.

What do you call two midgets with no arms and no legs hanging off your window? Kurt and Rod.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Would a midget with no arms and no legs be big enough to cover the window?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> Would a midget with no arms and no legs be big enough to cover the window?


That's why you have two!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton should bump some of those Idjuts.I wont waste my time on most personally.I must admit,I did a pm on the one with the letter starting with Q.

What do you call a passed out drunk guy in a hot tub?...................Steeeeuw.

what do you call a prostitute with one leg?...............Ileane.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MI.oldguy said:


> what do you call a prostitute with one leg?...............Ileane.


Unless she is Chinese. Then you call her Irene.

And where does she work for her day job?

IHOP

(I knew if I waited long enough we would eventually get back to one-legged IHOP waitresses.) :lol:


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

inor said:


> unless she is chinese. Then you call her irene.
> 
> And where does she work for her day job?
> 
> ...


lol!.


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

Slob here that misses all the interesting stuff!! sheesh!...
and my head is spinning once again,can't track this across 3 threads..holy cow! 
T-girl <3
OSF!! be nice ! 
and i'm off again,play nice!! LOL
anyone think that "quint" was "ElPasoLoneWolf"? just wondering!


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> And what do you call a guy with no arms and no legs, swimming?
> 
> Bob


What do you call two gay guys, who are both named Bob?
Oral Roberts! :lol:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I love me, too.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

A guy with no arms and no legs in a pile of leafs ? Russell. 

A guy no arms and legs on your Porch ? Matt


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Inor said:


> Unless she is Chinese. Then you call her Irene.
> 
> And where does she work for her day job?
> 
> ...


Are you guys talking about me again?!!! Bitches!!


----------



## DennisP (Mar 3, 2014)

... a woman with no legs...

CONSUELO


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

No arms no legs in your mail box....Bill. No arms and no legs in the Ocean....F**cked


----------

